# Fawn



## Big Black Dog (Jul 5, 2011)

Where did my Mama go????????


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 5, 2011)

Bambi!
That's a cute pic.
When we lived in the country, we were pulling into the drive after a day of shopping and heard what sounded like a baby crying. Our dog had a fawn in his grip, dragging it away with his teeth. We grabbed a couple of sticks and chased after him finally he dropped it. The doe and buck were standing nearby watching all the action. Luckily dad didn't come and attack us.


----------



## Momanohedhunter (Jul 5, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Where did my Mama go????????



You snap that one ? good pic man.


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 5, 2011)

Whew!  For a moment I thought you meant THIS Fawn.






For those confused... think Ollie North.


----------



## sitarro (Jul 5, 2011)

You don't see those rare three legged fawns too often, good catch!


----------



## Trajan (Jul 5, 2011)

The faun (also phaunos or faunus) is a rustic forest god or place-spirit (genii) of Roman mythology often associated with Greek satyrs and the Greek god Pan.[1]

or

fawn 1  (fôn)
intr.v. fawned, fawn·ing, fawns
1. To exhibit affection or attempt to please, as a dog does by wagging its tail, whining, or cringing.
2. To seek favor or attention by flattery and obsequious behavior.


----------



## FuelRod (Jul 5, 2011)

Fawn Liebowitz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaJhLyDhsgc]YouTube - &#x202a;Animal House-"Dance with Yo Dates?"&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz (Jul 5, 2011)

FuelRod said:


> Fawn Liebowitz
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Animal House-"Dance with Yo Dates?"&#x202c;&rlm;


I thought he was kinda cute!

EEEEEWWWWWW!!!!!


----------

